# Any EMP owners here?



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

I was just wondering if there are any EMP owners here. I've been reading a bunch of reviews, but they all start off saying that the pistol jams a lot in the begining? I haven't seen any followup reviews. Are they reliable? I put a deposit down on one and I am just waiting for it to come in. I want you this pistol as my primary CCW.


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

*Emp*

My wife bought one about 60 days ago. It shoots WWB FMJ just fine. Remington UMC FMJ has many fail to fire with light primer strikes. All brands of JHP has run just fine. It is very accurate for such a short barrel pistol. She finally shot enough rounds of different brand JHP ammo by July 4th to start carrying it as her primary CCW. I think it is a very fine weapon.


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

That's good to know that it is reliable! Now I just have to wait until the store gets one in. :smt022


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I just have to wait for that extra grand to materialize in my checking account!


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

JimmySays said:


> I just have to wait for that extra grand to materialize in my checking account!


Hehe my wife was trying to stop me from buying another pistol this month. So I resorted to extreme measures. I cashed in my change jar. I was amazed at how much I had saved in there. So she can't complain now. Plus I think she likes the EMP. In her words "that's a cute little gun" :lol:


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

stevexd9 said:


> Hehe my wife was trying to stop me from buying another pistol this month. So I resorted to extreme measures. I cashed in my change jar. I was amazed at how much I had saved in there. So she can't complain now. Plus I think she likes the EMP. In her words "that's a cute little gun" :lol:


 I just robbed my change jar last weekend of $500, added to it and bought a Colt. Time to save again. That EMP is nice.:smt023


----------



## ChasenGreen (Aug 6, 2007)

I stumbled across one at a custom dealer last week and can't get it out of my mind. List $1,291 and that was what he was asking. I too read a lot of blogs on failure to feeds and then some of the experts say it needs to be broken in. I'm a little frustrated.

Anyone have anymore info in this gun ?


----------



## JimK66 (Jan 31, 2007)

*New EMP Owner*

Hi, I had read those reviews about feeding, ejecting and jamming issues with the EMP's as well and waited for them to deminish and give Springfield a chance to work out the bugs before I ordered mine. And then after I had wet my whistle to go ahead and order --- I had to wait for what seemed forever(about 2 months) for my dealer to get my EMP in. Fortunately I was first on the waiting list ---because when they finally did come in he only got two of the five he had ordered and didn't know when he was going to get any more. From what I hear they're hard to come by in my area and when they show up "they're gone right now". I still haven't seen any others at the ranges I frequent, but boy is there a lot of interest in mine.:watching:
I got mine last Tuesday and have run over 300 rounds of various brands of ammo through the little gun without a malfunction of any kind.:smt033 It just seems to be geting sweeter by the round. It's a very soft shooter, accurate, reliable and one of the best fitting comfortable guns I have + its damb pretty.:smt1099 I paid $1050 +tax for mine and I don't regret it a bit. However, reassembly can be a bitch getting the slide lock back in. It took my wifes help holding the little plunger pin back with a piece of plastic so I could get it to push in "WHEW".
Anyway, I like the gun very much and recommend it highly.
Hope this helps and let me hear from you.
Jim


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

Thank for the info. It's encouraging to hear that you haven't had any problems. I wonder it SA fixed the problems with the new ones going out. Maybe that's what the problem is in getting them  I’ve been waiting a month so hopefully I’m half way through


----------



## Ozark Tracker (Aug 11, 2007)

EMP's are great, I bought my wife one almost a month ago, she has put 500-600 rounds through it without a hitch, went 2 weeks ago and took her CC class and is just crazy about the gun, well I did get to shoot it a few times, and it was as sweet a shooting gun as you can find, so today I went to Ft. Smith and bought myself one, I've got a Kimber CPD II in 45 I carry, but the EMP is so nice I thought, Ya never can have enough good guns.


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

I finally got my EMP, after a 2 month wait, and I love it! Although I couldn't believe it when the first round I ever try to load jammed! But that was the only failure out of the first 200 rounds and I think that was due to the fact that I "rode" the slide closed.


----------



## czguner (Oct 5, 2006)

I've been eyeing these too.
Haven't seen one at my shop yet...


----------



## JohnnyI (Aug 3, 2007)

Very nice pistol. 200 Blazer brass and 200 winchester white box... Zero issues. Great shooting pistol..!! 

All of the components have tight tolerances. Fun shooter!


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

My wife loves hers. So much so that she ignores her P2000 which I never thought she'd do. I think she likes the 1911 SA trigger - plus it is a good looking pistol.


----------



## SteveOinLVNV (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a Emp and love it i polished out the feed ramp and have never had a problem with it. the only thing is i just dont like the grips and i was wondering if any one knows were i can get some other grips for it.


----------



## oapstate (Oct 1, 2007)

Cdnn is selling these in their latest catalog. Does anyone know what they are asking for the EMP, or if they even have them in stock?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i havent read that they are more accurate, more effective, more anything for the additional cost
i could have a glock and an XD with money left over for ammo
why do we need or can justify that expense - FOR CCW


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

I went to go buy an EMP and my dealer was out of them, I came home with a Kimber Ultra CDP II, very very happy with it, so much I carry it most of the time. 
I really like the EMP and that is on my still to purchase list. Feel great in my hand and just looks good. I was going to buy one a lot earlier but there were still too many "bugs" in the pistol, looks like Springfield has worked them out now.


----------

